# Big enough?



## Chief (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey there guys. Name's Chief, already introduced myself in freshwater, wanted to do it here as well. Happy to be here.

I wanted a saltwater tank. I live at the beach, and wanted to mix some native species and a FEW more exotic that I liked. I got a 55 gallon set-up, the cora-life $600 compact flourescent lamp, $300 hang-on skimmer, the tank(given from a friend), 3 small heaters, and was just about to get the water, and my landlord said I can't have that big of a tank. I had a little table-top freshwater 6-gallon guys. I got a 20 gallon tank, and set it up for fresh-water. Looking into getting more fish once I fix the water. Wondering if instead of finishing the FW tank if I could realistically have a 20 gallon reef tank? 

I know they make Nano's, but with a standard 20 gallon glass tank, you think it would be ok? It is a 20 tall. I would want live rock, live sand, and maybe a small anemone, maybe some inverts, basically the whole deal. Am I trying to achieve too much? I would probably use some local gobies, drum family fish, and really like cardinals, maybe a single/2 clownfish with the anemone. opinions?


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

i say w/ 20 gallons its going to be hard to keep that many fish. if you want an anemone i would just go with a species tank and have some live rock, the anemone and 2 clowns... possibly a decorative shrimp would be nice to have. other than that be careful with the corals because the anemone can sting them. i would add the corals after the anemone gets comfortable and finds a nice spot on your reefscape. maybe some zoas and shrooms would be cool in there. just my .02 

ps. gotta hate land lords. heheh i just moved out of an apt where i had the same issue, except i kept my tank and moved out a month later. and good luck with the tank btw. let me know how it goes i would be interesting to see the tank once its running.


----------



## Chief (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks anthony. It's a special situation, because it's an apartment my parents have been renting as a summer home for years. He is a family friend, and kinda gotta abide by his rules. I pay $650 a month in a coastal city for a 2 bedroom, where normal rent for a 2-bedroom here is $2,000 a week during summer, and $1400/month during the winter. Wish I could afford to move, but I doubt i'd ever find this again.

Thanks for the advice. May just keep it as a fresh-tank, wait on the reef.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Many people keep 10g or less reef tanks. As stated a lot of saltwater fish would be too big but there are several fish that can be kept in a 20g. Not to metion a few corals.

Small tanks are called nano's so you might check out the nano forum.


my .02


----------

